# Palm TX or Dell Axim?



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I have had a few Palms and I like them, I am thinking of getting the new TX. Does anyone know about Dell Axim? If they are any good or any better than Palm?


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

As far as reviews in tech magazines go, dell axim is what to buy!


----------



## TechnoBlast (Mar 1, 2005)

I bought a Dell V51 as my first ever PDA and I love it. I like the way it syncs with my Outlook. I cant compare my Dell Axim to anything since it's my first PDA, but so far I've enjoyed using it.


----------

